# Brazos River Snook



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

A friend of mine caught a 23" snook today in the Brazos River north of the 36 bridge. Has anybody heard of catching snook this far up the coast? We have fished all over this area for 20 years and I have never seen or heard of anyone catching a snook in this area. It was a real solid fish as well. Caught on live shrimp.


----------



## dusbus (Nov 5, 2008)

that is a tough sell, youre going to need pics


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

almost too hard to believe only thing is yesterday i was running up river put in at the old cr 400 boat ramp and under the bridge on 521 i seen fish busting the water with some ferocious action the closer we got we almost thought they looked like snook but just could not convince ourselves that it was and to make it worse it was one of the few times we were just in for a boat ride with no poles or tackle


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't know about snook but I have seen small tarpon


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Possible,Snook were caught out of the Surf back in October.


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

It is not unheard of to catch snook this time of year near the brasos river. John R caught 3 a few weeks ago. I will get him to post one of the pictures.

WS


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

mmmm


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

thats crazy......yall MUST have taken a picture of it


----------



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Here is the pic*

sorry if it doesnt work this is my first pic to post


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

thats what im talking about!! awesome!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome surprise!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Being a Florida native I believe it. Snook move out of the bays and into the rivers during the winter. We used to troll live wild shiners (the kind you bass fish with in that part of the country) anyway the deep holes would give up moster fish during the winter. We know there are snook as far north as galveston so I believe your post.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Typical reply to a fishing report by SOME.......No that could not be true.....blaa..blaa...blaa....

I call it a good catch. Some times you've got to take a mans word. I know some of you have done something and told some one else about it. Did they call you out? Not everyone does this, but some do it ALL the time.

I like seeing the pictures of the catches of all the great fishermen and women out there, but some times things happen and its not possible.

Once again great catch and pic.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the great rare catch. 

Add me to the snook on the upper Tx coast list too.:ac550:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats on a rare catch.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a snook.2cool


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I caught a 3 inch snook in greens 2 years ago in a cast net....


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

2cool...snook in the brazos river thats awesome.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Dirt Daddy said:


> I caught a 3 inch snook in greens 2 years ago in a cast net....


Your lying! lol

jk, that's cool


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

And all of you laughed at Al Gore when he said he invented the internet. See Global Warming is TRUE TRUE TRUE.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Did Global Warming Start 25 Yrs ago*



Mike B Fishin said:


> And all of you laughed at Al Gore when he said he invented the internet. See Global Warming is TRUE TRUE TRUE.


 While Snook catches are not common on the upper Texas Gulf Coast they are by no means rare. I caught my fisrt Snook about 25 years ago in the FreePort Harbour. I have since caught 3 more and have seen many more caught. We have had a string of mild winters here that probly have made catching Snook on the upper Coast more common but the Snook have been here none the less.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. I bet they are hating this cold weather.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice catch. I caught a snook at the Freeport jetties last year but not as big. way to go.


----------



## kayakrockport (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice fish! You just reminded me of why I need to head toward Freeport sometime in the next couple of weeks!

Seems like the fat snook are more common than "common" snook the farther up the coast you go, but if that's a fat snook, it's trophy size (but, er, still not a keeper).

Anyhow, way to go!


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

SWWEEEETTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude that is sweet and congrats


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice job on the snook!


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

nice catch!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Brazos*

I believe it,A couple years ago a buddy and I were fishing the Brazos off cr400 in Brazoria catching reds by the sand pits. I caught a jack that bout spooled me. I thought I had the mother of all redfish till we finally got a look at it. Have caught vermilion snapper in Oyster creek all the way up to Statton Ridge rd. We sat in the creek one day last year and were catching flounder,trout,rat reds,bass and channel cats all in the same spot.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Not too earth-shattering. Heard a few reports and know a guy who caught a couple of them in Caney Creek in November.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Friend of mine caught a 12'' snook between the bridge and the mouth [brazos] about four years ago.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice going looks like you were at the out fall. Bet them snook love that warm water right about now. I use to catch some good trout there and when the river was on the rise a striper or two. Now I'm 21/2 hours away and the snook bite is on dad gum it.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

They're no good for eating. Let me know where you are and I'll come get it and dispose of it for you.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi smatthews545.....I do hope he released it. I was thinking......23"? I went and looked in the TPW hunting and fishing regulations and you can keep 1 per day 
24"-28". Just for your information.

I didn't know that they were up in there either. I have never caught one. Great looking fish.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Theres been several caught in the colorado river the last one I heard of was Captain Don Wood he caught one.There is a size limit so keeping one just because you caught it could get ya in trouble if your inspected by the game warden's.I would not even know what the limit is because they are so far and few maybe someone on the board knows what the regulations are I know Captain Earnest Cisneros lets all his go no matter what .I would be happy with a picture if I caught one lol


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

You can keep 1 snook between 24-28 inches.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Almost Wish There Was Warming*

Although we all know Al Gore and the Sky-Is-Falling Global-Warming nut-cases are full of it, I almost wish it were true- and the Snook would once again be common in the Galveston Bay complex- like they apparently were back in the 30's.....


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

A Historical remnant specimen, just as a Striper, Sawfish and many other species that once flourished here in great numbers, until their populations were affected by pollution, over fishing, building dams, and re-routing water ways etc.. Good fish. I recall about once a year someone catching one in the Brazos and posting a report on the Local websites.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the post... I know the how and where to target em down in SPI but the Brazos River is a whole lot closer.


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Cool post. Pretty neat, congrats.


----------



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

Good eating fish!


----------



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, it was 23" so it was released. However, can't say the same for the reds they were keepers. What kind of slam is catching reds, flounder, trout, and snook? All I know is they had one hell of a fishing trip. I let them use my boat, WHILE I WAS WORKING!!!!, and not to mention they caught the snook on my new citica and castway combo that I have only casted about 20 times, with no fish.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Man that is awesome, I always hear about folks catching Snook in other parts of the 'world'.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captain Dave said:


> Congrats on the great rare catch.
> 
> Add me to the snook on the upper Tx coast list too.:ac550:


You blacked out the background so someone couldn't go back and catch it? :rotfl:

Capt. C. had an offshore party that was fishing off his dock the night before their trip and they caught 2 back to back on Caney Creek in Sargent!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Brazos Snook*

We caught 2 small ones a few weeks after Ike came thru In the surf at the MOB . So yes they are up this far just not in great #s


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup,

That was from my report back in Oct 2008. Looks like they all are around the same size there.

I wonder if they migrate back to SPI and grow up and stay warm ?



Harbormaster said:


> You blacked out the background so someone couldn't go back and catch it? :rotfl:
> 
> Capt. C. had an offshore party that was fishing off his dock the night before their trip and they caught 2 back to back on Caney Creek in Sargent!


----------



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

I talked to someone who caught two snook one 26" and one 28", in the same spot about a week ago. I probably should have blacked out the backgrounds on the pics. It will probably look like the bass pro parking lot in there this weekend. I am glad I am going to catch some hogs at my ranch this weekend. :cheers:


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

There has been 3 caught of my pier in Selkirk on the Colorado river. Funny thing is all 3 were caught in a cast net on the backside of the pier. Maybe 10" was the bigest one.

Terry


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

smatthews545 said:


> What kind of slam is catching reds, flounder, trout, and snook? .


We call that the Grand Slam. Trout, Red, & Flounder is the Texas Slam.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Snook*

Me and the brother in law caught this one in the Brazos last year. Hear of at least 2-3 of them being caught there every year.....
Oh and it was released.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Snook is something I have never laid my hands on. I need to get down South and fish with Sr. Cisneros, rapidamente!! 

Awesome fish btw...congrats to your bud!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

smatthews545 said:


> ...and not to mention they caught the snook on my new citica and castway combo that I have only casted about 20 times, with no fish.


ROFL...that's just wrong right there! They whipped ya with your own pole. :biggrin:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I read somewhere that the Galveston area had a viable Snook commercial fishery back during the first part of the 20th century. So, it really isn't such a rare finding so much as it's what I consider a hopeful comeback of a once wonderful gamefish to it's once former hunting grounds. 

Either way, it's a great catch and way to go. Some people have waited a lifetime to just catch one and you happened to catch one in a place that hasn't been known to produce large snook numbers. So hopefully, it's a small sign of the things to come. Outstanding!


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

*I call BS...*










I call BS...The background indicates you caught this fish in Pearl Harbor.

Nice Try


----------



## ben2fst (Jul 8, 2008)

Last year I saw a man walking back from the end of the south freeport jetty holding a speargun, fins, mask, and a snook.


----------

